# Do your goldens love to hide under your bed ?



## ssbon18 (Dec 21, 2009)

Well I don't know what it is with under the bed but our Jakey boy absolutely loves it. Whenever I can't find him he is fully under the bed and won't come out. We always said he'll soon not be able to fit under the bed since he was 7 weeks old, yet he is now over 9 months old and still fits under the bed. We keep putting stuff to block the entrance to it, yet he somehow always manages to move the items and get in.

Anyways, I thought I would share his funniest position under the bed. I don't know if he is trying to hide or not but he is completely asleep when I find him this way it's too funny. ( By the way he is not stuck he has tons of room to move around)


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Enzo LOVES it under the bed...I found that those pillows with arms work wonders for keeping him out. lol


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

So cute -> I'm just imagining how adorable the view from the other side of the bed looked like<:

One of my biggest regrets is I did not take pictures when my current guy puppy-piled under the bed behind our other golden. Who did the same thing when he was a puppy with the previous guy. Who did the same thing when he was a puppy with the previous guy. 

It's like their own special dark and safe cave?


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

What a cute puppy butt and froggy feet!!!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Both of my girls sleep under our bed, every single night. They love it under there...


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Okay. That photo is hi-larious!!

I think it's the cavedog in them all - they do like dark, enclosed spaces.


----------



## Trids (Jan 22, 2009)

Ha! I WISH I could get Max to sleep under the bed (instead of on it)!! He's a total bed hog! 



mm03gn said:


> Both of my girls sleep under our bed, every single night. They love it under there...


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

What a funny pic!!! I have storage boxes under our bed, so no room for a dog.


----------



## Honey (Jan 20, 2010)

looks like the wicked witch


----------



## Rochester (Apr 6, 2010)

Sadie is almost 5 months, and she goes under the bed all of the time. I think I've got it figured out why. The bed is right next to a heat register, which, at this time of year, is pumping out air conditioning. The cold air gets trapped under the bed to some degree, so it is cooler under there than it is elsewhere. The only thing that will get her out from under the bed, is if I leave the room. She is becoming my little velcro pup. I've tried treats, toys and calling her, but if I leave the room, and especially if I leave and shut the door, she comes out almost immediately. She HAS to know what I am doing.


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

Roxy and Elliot were wrestling under our bed this morning. That was a real strange feeling when I was just waking up!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Hey, Jakey-boy, I can still SEE you! LOL

Our first Golden used to stick her head under a kitchen chair. She really thought I couldn't see her anymore!


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

My Cooper who is 18months old sleeps under the bed every night. He prefers being under something during the day as well - many a table has he toppled !!


----------



## katelyn29 (Jul 21, 2010)

Dakota my 1 yr old used to LOVE going under our bed. It made me sad because I knew that one day he wouldn't be able to fit (but also happy, because he would always take things he wasn't suppose to have in there because he knew I couldn't reach him) . Well that day has long come and gone, now he is huge, but he sleeps next to our bed at night and every morning his head is under there..I guess that is all that fits. We just got our newest member of the family on saturday, and I am curious to see if she will discover that special spot!


----------



## ssbon18 (Dec 21, 2009)

Great stories everyone. Must be a Golden thing to hide under the bed. The joy of having a Golden !


----------



## Goldenmomma (Oct 15, 2009)

Sully has always loved to lay under anything. I find her under my grandson's bed, at our house. She also lays under the kitchen table. Her favorite spot in under a Queen Ann chair in the bedroom. Scotty has no idea that he could even fit under anything. He's only laid under the island counter, but then again, his baby crate used to be there at night. Once Sully tricked me; I looked under the bed and she was hiding in the closet. Silly dog!


----------

